# Vodafone Handyfalle



## reingefallen01 (13 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich war kurz vor Weihnachten mit meinem Freund in Berlin und wir wurden da bei der U-Bahnstation Frankfurter Tor von einem Stand angelabert. Der meinte was von wegen Gratis Handy aber nur wenn wir schon einen Vodafone Vertrag hätten. Der Haken lag darin, dass man nur am Wochenende kostenlos telefonieren kann und nur zu Vodafone. Internet is ne Flat und alles andere muss bezahlt werden. Des is n Pomotionding und sie machen des um Kunden neu zu gewinnen. Naja da des eig. nicht grad schlecht geklungen hat ham ma halt des Zeug unterschrieben. Die haben dann auch unsere Ausweise fotografiert und unsere Bankdaten aufgenommen. Die meinten dann auch noch dass des Paket mit den Handys grad zur Weihnachtszeit ankommen sollte. Alles gut und recht dachten wir uns.
Naja das Paket kam erst jetzt und vor 2 Tagen hab ich einen Brief von Vodafone bekommen, dass die eine Kaution von 500€ wollen um eine Sicherheit für meine 3. Karte zu gewähleisten. (1. Fail: ich habe erst eine Karte von Vodafone)

Naja unten steht noch, wenn ich die 500€ nicht fristgerecht einzahle, lehnen sie den Vertragsabschluss ab.

Angst macht mir jetzt aber, dass ich im Netz gerade gelesen habe dass man bei sowas extrem aufpassen muss.

Mein Freund hat noch keinen Brief bekommen obwohl wir im gleichen Haus wohnen, jedoch fehlen ihm gut 400€ auf seinem Konto.

Promotion ist von mobilfriends.de ausgeschrieben, die Seite in Bearbeitung.
Die Aktivierung der SIM-Karte erfolgt über MF-Sales GmbH.

Hat jemand das selbe Problem bzw. kann mir da jemand helfen was ich da jetz am besten machen kann?


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2013)

reingefallen01 schrieb:


> ... jedoch fehlen ihm gut 400€ auf seinem Konto...


Heißt das da hat jemand abgebucht?

Wenn ja, beide Verträge widerrufen und das Geld zurückbuchen.
Feddisch ...


----------



## reingefallen01 (13 Januar 2013)

ok sorry mein freund hat gerade geschaut aufm konoauszug! die haben nix abgebucht! war sein fehler!

aber trotzdem: kann da noch was passieren?


----------



## bernhard (13 Januar 2013)

Wenn man Wildfremden auf der Straße blind Unterschriften leistet, Bankverbindungen aushändigt und den Ausweis fotografieren lässt, kann immer was passieren.


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2013)

Trotzdem, wenn Ihr die Dinger nicht wollt, Vertrag widerrufen und gut ist.
Mehr Info wirst Du hier nicht kriegen weil von uns keiner weiß was ihr wirklich unterschrieben habt


----------



## Guest004 (23 Januar 2013)

wie ist das für euch nu ausgegangen? 
stecke grad in dem gleichen problem


----------



## silberfisch (29 Januar 2013)

Ausweis fotografieren hätte mir schon Angst gemacht,,ich kann zwar eh kein Vertrag machen aber trotzdem gefällt mir Prepaid mit seinen Freiheiten immer mehr.


----------



## Sapperlot (29 Januar 2013)

Und jetzt ist also im Endeffekt doch nix passiert?


----------



## süßerMaus. (20 Februar 2013)

Diese leute waren heute auch in Karlsruhe. man sollte ein Los ziehen, und so habe ich ein Handy Gewonnen. zu der situation habe auch ich meine Daten hergegeben. Im nachhinein versteh ich nicht wieso ich den mist unterschrieben habe, ich habe sofort bei Vodafone und diesem Mobile Friends widerrufen. Mein Geld habe ich sicherhaltshalber aus dem Konto genommen. Das mein Ausweis fotografiert wurde beunruhigt mich richtig. Mal sehen was kommt. 
grüße


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

Waren die tatsächlich von Vodafone bzw haben die tatsächlich für Vodafone akquiriert oder wußte Vodafone gar nichts davon?
Diese Masche wird auch gerne für Identitätsdiebstahl verwendet. Mit einer Ausweiskopie und der Kontonummer kann man nämlich so richtig Blödsinn anstellen.


----------



## süßerMaus. (21 Februar 2013)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich habe bei beiden Firmen widerrufen, Vodafone hatte meinen Vertrag zu diesen Zeitpunkt noch keinen Vertrag von mir gehabt. MF Sales hat den Widerruf bestätigt. Ich hoffe, dass sie all meine aufgenommenen Daten mit dem Widerspruch löschen, und auch das Foto. und nicht weitergeben.

was meint ihr, soll ich mir ein neues Bankkonto zulegen? Das Geld von meinem angegebenen Girokonto ist im übrigen vorübergehend von mir abgeräumt worden.

Kann  man mit dem Foto des Ausweises Unfug mit treiben?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

Klar kann man damit Unfug treiben, und das nicht zu knapp. Nur hilft da ein neues Bankkonto auch nicht. Da genügt es das Konto zu beobachten (was man ja sowieso tun sollte) und ggf. zeitnah zu reagieren sprich rückbuchen zu lassen.
Mir wäre es zuviel Aufwand alle Geschäftsbeziehungen zu informieren daß ich ein neues Konto habe


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2013)

süßerMaus. schrieb:


> Kann man mit dem Foto des Ausweises Unfug mit treiben?


Ja!


----------



## süßerMaus. (21 Februar 2013)

Vielen dank Leute ! Sowas mach ich einmal und nie wieder. Wenn irgendwas verdächtiges aufällt sage ich in jeden Fall ihr Bescheid!  

Grüßchen


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2013)

Guter Plan!


----------



## Guest 0815 (25 Februar 2013)

Tja, hätte ich mal lieber meinen Kopf angeschalten. Ich bin auch in Karlsruhe reingefallen.
Wurde bisher noch nichts abgebucht o.ä., aber eine Woche nach dieser Aktion hatte ich schon zumindest mit einem Brief von denen gerechnet. Habe jetzt an Vodafone und diese ominöse Firma einen Widerruf geschickt. Hoffe es passiert nichts mehr.

Die Webseite von denen sieht im übrigen auch "sehr seriös" aus. http://mobil-friend.de/


----------



## jklgm (27 Februar 2013)

Wie hast du wiederrufen hast du eine e-mail an : [email protected] gesendet? ... Ich bin auf den gleichen scheiß reingefallen.


----------



## hklhl (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Mich würde auch interessieren wie man das widerrufen soll.
Meine Tochter hat auch so einen Vertrag unterschrieben.
Doch wenn ich eine email an *[email protected]* senden will, geht dass
nicht, da diese email nicht existiert.
Wenn man unter der angegebenen *Hotline 0395/7759552 *anruft, geht wie erwartet
niemand ran, bzw eine Ansage _"Ihr Anruf kann im Moment nicht entgegengenommen werden"_
kommt.
Auf dem einen Zettel steht nämlich man soll den Widerruf an
*MF SALES GmbH*
* Carl-Stolte-Straße 11*
* 17094 Burg Stargard*
richten, doch auf der anderen Seite steht man soll den Widerruf an
*Vodafon D2 GmbH*
* D2-Park 1-5*
* 40878 Ratingen*
richten.
Daraufhin habe ich diese Vodafon Andresse gegoogelt und auch zwei Telefonnummern gefunden,
doch dort ist auch niemand erreichbar.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter und stehe extrem unter Zeitdruck, da wir in 2 Tage für 3 Wochen in Urlaub fliegen.
Wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wie ich bzw meine Tochter aus diesem Vertrag wieder rauskommt wäre ich wirklich froh.


----------



## Hippo (28 Februar 2013)

Stell Dich nicht so mädchenhaft an ...
... schick halt zwei Briefe


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2013)

s.a.
https://forum.vodafone.de/t5/Vertrag/MF-Sales-GmbH-piep/td-p/367036
interessant auch das "whois" (Inhaberabfrage) der mobilfriend.de, einzusehen unter denic.de

Da taucht dann eine neue Firma auf:

COSMA Plus GmbH
Dewitzer Weg 2
17094 Coelpin
To. S.

Dieser Herr S. ist seit 2011 nicht mehr GF der Firma.


----------



## Trampolinerro (2 März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hab grad das gleiche Problem und der Gipfel ist dass ich beim Versuch telefonisch bei Vodafone nachzufragen ob diese Promotion-Aktion was mit Vodafone zu tun hat, ich ZWEIMAL aus der Leitung gekickt wurde. Diese Handy-Promotion-Geschichten riechen alle nach Nepper-Schlepper-Bauernfängerei. Daher wurde ich auch stutzig als ich die Post für meine Ziehtochter sah. Naiv wie sie ist und nett zu anderen Leuten hat sie bei der Firma MF Sales unterschrieben, die sie mit dem "Du hast gewonnen-Trick" zum Verkaufsgespräch gelockt haben. Heutzutage ist nichts umsonst und schon gar nicht Handyverträge. Irgendwo gibt es versteckte Kosten oder man nutzt doch mal die Karte ausserhalb der kostenfreien Zeit oder wer weiss schon was für Anbieter andere haben.
Leider hat sie die Durchschläge auch noch weggeworfen, so dass ich gar nicht in die Vertragsbedingungen reinschauen kann. Die verdienen sicher doppelt an der Unterschrift, erst an der Unterschrift für einen Vertrag mit Vodafone und dann noch durch den Verkauf der Adresse an Adresshändler. ALSO Finger weg und sofort widerrufen. 
Gruss
Ralf


----------



## Trampolinerro (2 März 2013)

Nachtrag: Die Webseite von MF Sales entspricht nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben,kein Impressum zumal auch noch ne GmbH und die kostenlose Rufnummer ist 2 Stellen zu lang!


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2013)

Trampolinerro schrieb:


> Webseite von MF Sales


...und welche ist das?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2013)

mobilfriends . de ?
oh. ist nicht mehr da???

mobilfriend . de ???
mobil-friend.de ?

(whois T.S., Cosma... - der ist aber nicht mehr GF, wie schon erwähnt, im Gegensatz zu dem Herrn P.:
s.a. http://vacancies24.de/job/burohilfskraft-arbeitsort-colpin/ )

eine MF Sales GmbH ist für mich unauffindbar.

aber vielleicht hat ja auch diese Firma damit zu tun:

T&M Vertriebs- und Service UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Cölpin, Dewitzer Weg 2, 17094 Cölpin.
(HRB 7437 Neubrandenburg)

T&M sind die Vornamen der Geschäftsführer, wobei T ausgeschieden ist. M. wiederum ist Verantwortlicher der Firma, der die mobilfriend.de gehört. Ob er derselbe M.P. ist, dem kindheitskiste.com gehört (und ob er über die dort hinterlegte gmx-Adresse erreichbar ist) weiß ich nicht.

Anhang: mobilfriend.de

Hier gibt es auch eine "MF Sales"
http://www.robotinho.de/katalog/Nordrhein-Westfalen/Ennepetal/Internet/43508/

Da steht "MF" für den Namen des GF und die Firma hat wohl nichts damit zu tun.


Die angegebene Telefonnummer auf mobil-friend.de (0395777595xx) führt übrigens hierher:

Emons Spedition GmbH
Ihlenfelder Str. 125A
17034 Neubrandenburg - Industrieviertel
(03 95) 7 77 59 -0

Das ist wohl oben nicht gemeint mit "Telefonnummer zwei Ziffern zu lang"

Jedenfalls ist 0395 in Neubrandenburg - und nicht in Cölpin.


----------



## Biene II (12 März 2013)

Hallo,
auch mein Sohn ist in Karlsruhe reingefallen. Erst als gestern das Paket mit den Handys kam, habe ich das mitbekommen und nachgefragt. Schicke Paket und Widerruf heute zurück. Mal sehen, ob die das noch akzeptieren.


----------



## Hippo (12 März 2013)

Du hast 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht ab Erhalt der Ware.
Btw - wie alt ist Dein Sohn?


----------



## Marco (13 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Du hast 2 Wochen Widerrufsrecht ab Erhalt der Ware.


Sicher? Bei Verträgen die "auf der Strasse" abgeschlossen werden?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)

Ja


			
				aus Wikipedia/Widerrufsrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbraucherschutz bei Haustürgeschäften ist im Rahmen der Europäischen Gemeinschaft nach der Richtlinie 85/577/EWG des Rates vom 20. Dezember 1985 gewährleistet.
> Umgesetzt in deutsches Recht definiert diesen Rechtsbegriff § 312 Abs. 1 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB) als einen Vertrag zwischen einem Unternehmer und einem Verbraucher, der eine entgeltliche Leistung zum Gegenstand hat, und zu dessen Abschluss der Verbraucher
> 
> mündlich an seinem Arbeitsplatz oder in einer Wohnung (aber nicht bei vorhergehender Bestellung)
> ...


Farbliche Hervorhebung durch mich


----------



## Marco (14 März 2013)

Thx wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## süßerMaus (14 März 2013)

Ganz komisch finde ich ja die Artikel, die vor einer Woche im Internet erschienen sind:

http://www.innosys-nrw.de/mf-sales-...-handy-vertragsangebot-inklusive-smartphones/

http://decknews.de/2013/03/24-monat...nes-nutzen-vertragsangebot-der-mf-sales-gmbh/

http://www.patente2009.de/?p=129

http://www.suche-preis.de/supergunstiges-handyangebot-mit-vertrag-von-mf-sales-gmbh/

komischerweise zum selben Zeitpunkt.... Da hat sich wohl jemand rangesetzt, damit wenn man nach MF Sales GmbH googelt auch gute Artikel erscheinen - nicht nur dieses Forum.

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

süßerMaus schrieb:


> ... Da hat sich wohl jemand rangesetzt, damit wenn man nach MF Sales GmbH googelt auch gute Artikel erscheinen - nicht nur dieses Forum...


Der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte ...
... bei 100 hätt´s ne Zahnbürste mit Dieselmotor und Kickstarter gegeben


----------



## süßerMaus (14 März 2013)

haha! 100 Punkte  motivieren mich nicht, eher zwei Handys mit jeweils einem Handyvertrag


----------



## Hippo (14 März 2013)

Bei solchen Verträgen zahlst Du immer drauf, weißt doch - was sich zu schön anhört um wahr zu sein ist meist (oder praktisch immer) auch nicht wahr


----------



## reingefallen95 (26 März 2013)

Hallo,
mir ist das gleiche passiert. Ich habe diesen Vertrag abgeschlossen und jetzt kam eine Rechnung von Vodafone. Das schlimmste ist natürlich, dass die den Personalausweis fotografiert haben und die Bankdaten haben. Die können damit ja Gott weiß was anstellen!!!
Unter den angegebenen Nummern konnte man auch niemanden erreichen. Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr helfen würdet und eine Anzeige gegen diese "Firma" bei der Polizei machen würdet oder mir eure Daten per Mail schicken könntet, damit ich eine wirksamere Anzeige machen kann, dass die nicht ungeschoren davon kommen. Hier ist meine Mail-Adresse: XXX
*ICH BITTE EUCH UM EURE MITHILFE!*


[Modedit by Hippo: Mailadresse entfernt (siehe Nutzungsbedingungen). Kontaktaufnahme ausschließlich über die "Unterhaltung" (=PN) rechts oben in der Menüleiste.
Es wird seitens des Teams aber generell davor gewarnt persönliche Daten an unbekannte User herauszugeben]


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Hallo, ich bin leider auch drauf reingefallen. Bei mir war es allerdings in Düsseldorf. Ich habe frsitgerecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen. Auf meinen Widerruf hat niemand mir geantwortet, stattdessen bekomme ich einen Brief von MF SALES, " dass Sie sich freuen würden, da ich ja jetzt Kunde bin .. " Mein Widerruf wurde also einfach ignoriert. Was mach ich jetzt?


----------



## Teleton (27 März 2013)

Hast Du den Widerruf in belegbarer Form an die in der Widerrrufsbelehrung genannte Adr. geschickt?


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Habe es natürlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein verschickt. Die Rückscheine habe ich auch wieder erhalten.. nur verstehe ich nicht wieso ich jetzt den Brief bekomme : "Willkommen als Neukunde " 
Habe gerade bei Vodafone angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass Vodafone diese GmbH nicht kennt..


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 März 2013)

annabee schrieb:


> Brief von MF SALES


Wegen MF Sales stehen wir hier noch auf dem Schlauch. Kannst du den Brief einscannen und hier anonymisiert veröffentlichen? Oder schreib mal die genauen Adress- und Kontaktdaten hier irgendwie rein.


----------



## Teleton (27 März 2013)

annabee schrieb:


> Habe es natürlich per Einschreiben und Rückschein verschickt.


An die Adresse in der Widerrufsbelehrung?


> Habe gerade bei Vodafone angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass Vodafone diese GmbH nicht kennt..


Der Sachbearbeiter kennt die nicht, offensichtlich wurde der Antrag aber über irgendeinen Händler bei VF eingereicht.
Entweder hat sich das mit Deinem Widerruf gekreuzt, das wäre die harmlose Variante oder dem Provisionsjäger war Dein Widerruf egal.


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Kann es leider nicht einscannen.. 
Gesendet wurde der Brief von:
MF SALES GmbH
Carl- Stolte- Straße 11
17094 Burg Stargard

Dann steht dort eine Telefonnummer: 0395/ 77759552 ( man erreicht natürlich niemanden )

Der Brief wurde am 22.03.2013 verschickt. Meinen Widerruf haben die am 21.03.2013 erhalten, also scheinen sie den Widerruf wirklich zu ignorieren...


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Achso hatte eine Frage übersehen.. 
In der Wiederrufsbelehrung standen drei verschiedene Adressen, ich hatte es sicherheitshalber an alle drei geschickt


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2013)

Mal ganz profan gefragt:

Du hast selbstverständlich einen Zeugen, der gesehen hat, dass du den Widerruf in den Umschlag gesteckt hast und kein leeres Blatt Papier und auch bezeugen kann, das du genau diesen Umschlag dann als Einschreiben versendet hast...

Stimmt doch gell??


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Jaa sicher, aber das ist doch überflüssig oder? Ich kann ja belegen, dass ich etwas geschrieben habe und die werden sich doch wohl kaum die Mühe machen meine Unterschrift zu fälschen um ein anderes Dokument aufweisen zu können, dass ich angeblich verschickt habe oder?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 März 2013)

annabee schrieb:


> MF SALES GmbH
> Carl- Stolte- Straße 11
> 17094 Burg Stargard


Eine GmbH mit dieser Bezeichnung ist aktuell nicht im deutschen Handelsregister verzeichnet. Unter der Adresse findet sich bei einfacher Suche auch nur ein Bauunternehmen. Aber womöglich lag ja der Aka-Aka gar nicht so falsch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vodafone-handyfalle.41376/page-2#post-362269


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Ok, dass es dort nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht, ist denke ich offensichtlich. 
Die Frage ist, was kann ich tun um mich zu schützen? Ich habe jetzt eine Email an [email protected] geschickt ( diese emailadresse steht in meinem Brief.. ) 
In dieser Email habe ich noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass ich den Vertrag bereits widerrufen habe und deshalb untersage, dass Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht wird. 
Kann ich bei meiner Bank dafür sorgen, dass speziell diese Leute gesperrt werden, sodass sie kein Geld von mir abheben können. Oder mache ich mich dadurch strafbar ?


----------



## Hippo (27 März 2013)

> Kann ich bei meiner Bank dafür sorgen, dass speziell diese Leute gesperrt werden


Das wird Deine Bank nicht mitmachen. Da wirst Du schon selbst ein Auge aufs Konto haben müssen und die ev. notwendige Rückbuchung selbst veranlassen müssen.
Wieso solltest Du Dich da strafbar machen?


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

Im Endeffekt, ob ich will oder nicht, habe ich ja mit meinem Namen unterschrieben. Ich habe freiwillig ( wie doof muss man sein ) meine Bankdaten und persönlichen Daten herausgegeben... 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich gedacht es könnte vielleicht eine Straftat sein, wenn ich nicht "bezahle ".
Nach dem Motto.. " Vertrag ist Vertrag " Sitzen die da nicht am längeren Hebel? Können die nicht sogar Anzeige erstatten wenn ich nicht bezahle? :OOO


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2013)

annabee schrieb:


> Jaa sicher, aber das ist doch überflüssig oder? Ich kann ja belegen, dass ich etwas geschrieben habe und die werden sich doch wohl kaum die Mühe machen meine Unterschrift zu fälschen um ein anderes Dokument aufweisen zu können, dass ich angeblich verschickt habe oder?


 
Wieso Unterschrift fälschen?? Es wurde schon mal bei einem Verfahren behauptet, in dem Einschreiben hätte sich nur eine leere Seite Papier befunden und nichts anderes. Mit deinem Rücksendebeleg hast du nur den Empfang deines Briefumschlages als Beweis. Aber nichts über den Inhalt. Deswegen eben die Frage, ob du jemanden hast, der bezeugen kann, was IN dem Briefumschlag steckte, als du den als Einschreiben lossendetest.

Wenn ich den Rückschein habe und einen Zeugen für den Inhalt, kann mich jeder der Firma so oft zu seinen Kunden zählen wie er möchte. Sein Problem.... Werbebriefe gehen ind die Altpapierentsorgung und Rechnungen werden ignoriert, da ja kein gültiger Vertrag zwischen denen und mir besteht.
Ich würde jedenfalls ruhig schlafen....


----------



## BenTigger (27 März 2013)

annabee schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt, ob ich will oder nicht, habe ich ja mit meinem Namen unterschrieben. Ich habe freiwillig ( wie doof muss man sein ) meine Bankdaten und persönlichen Daten herausgegeben...
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich gedacht es könnte vielleicht eine Straftat sein, wenn ich nicht "bezahle ".
> Nach dem Motto.. " Vertrag ist Vertrag " Sitzen die da nicht am längeren Hebel? Können die nicht sogar Anzeige erstatten wenn ich nicht bezahle? :OOO


 
Hallo... Das ist Zivilrecht und kein Strafrecht.
Wenn du nicht bezahlst, können die vor ein Zivilgericht gehen und beantragen, das das Gericht zur Zahlung verurteilt.
Dazu müssen sie aber nachweisen, dass ein gültiger Vertrag besteht.
(Als Strafe wären dann höchstens die Verzinsung der Schuldsumme und die Gerichtskosten zu betrachten . mehr Strafe gibt es nicht.)

Du hast aber einen Widerruf gesendet. Mit Einschreiben nachweisbar an alle Adressen die im Widerruf angegeben waren.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du unmitelbar nach erhalt des Widerrufs reagiert hast (innerhal von 14 Tagen) und nicht erst noch 6 Monate mit deinem Widerruf gewartet hast.

In diesem Falle wird jeder Richter sagen: Es besteht kein Vertrag, Zahlungsanspruch besteht nicht.


----------



## annabee (27 März 2013)

BENTIGGER danke 
Das stimmt auch. Ich habe gekündigt und ich habe Beweise dafür, dass ich gekündigt habe. 
Ich werde einfach auf mein Konto achten und wenn etwas abgebucht wird, mir das Geld zurückholen. 
Vielen Dank an alle!!!!!


----------



## Teleton (27 März 2013)

Genau, Du hast jetzt alles getan. Jetzt bleibt abzuwarten ob die Gegenseite mit der sog. Widerrufslüge aufwartet.


----------



## prinzessinprinzessinviv (2 April 2013)

ich hab genau die gleiche scheiße letzte woche unterschrieben...
hab den vertrag kack noch paar mal durch gelesen und die können das geld nicht abziehen bzw verlangen.. außerdem haben die mir gesagt ich darf das handy sogar behalten soll einfach jeden monat 5 min telefonieren und gut ist.. naja ich warte mal wann das paket kommt und was die so von mir dann wollen


----------



## Hippo (2 April 2013)

prinzessinprinzessinviv schrieb:


> ... außerdem haben die mir gesagt ...


Gesagtes ist Schall und Rauch - bindend ist letztendlich das was im Vertrag steht.


----------



## süßer Maus. (2 April 2013)

Es ist bald 2 1/2 Monate her, wo ich den Vertrag unterschrieben habe, und am selben Tag widerrufen habe.
Per E-Mail (Mobil Friend - Zentrale [[email protected]])
Also Leute, ich habe sofort eine Bestätigung des Widerrufs erhalten! Aber was mich beunruhigt, dass sie meine Daten nicht löschen wollten, als ich sie aufforderte. Daten brauchen sie zur Nachweisprüfung! Nun ja. Nach einer weiteren Bitte (die unbeantwortet blieb) forderte ich sie nochmals auf und ich bekam Antwort: Aus Kulanz wird gelöscht.

Mich beschäftigt der Fall aber weiterhin (klar wieso.). Ich habe auch recherchiert und fand den Beitrag http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vodafone-handyfalle.41376/page-2#post-362269 (so wie Hippo es schon sagte) auch sehr logisch.
Mit der Info habe ich nach einen der verantwortlichen Herren auf Facebook gesucht und einen gefunden, der in Cölpon wohnt und aus Neubrandenburg ist (der Herr T.S., sofort auffindbar, wenn der Name ausgeschrieben ist und Neubrandenburg dahinter).
kla, kann auch nen anderer sein. Doch das passt irgendwie zusammen.

Wollte das kurz mal schildern. Mit meinem Konto ist übrigens (noch nichts...) passiert.

Liebe Grüßchen

Okay, Nachtrag: den Herren findent man in Verbindung mit Neubrandenburg nicht mehr. und die Information, dass er in Cölpin wohnt hat er gelöscht... (schon länger her als ich nach ihm suchte)

Trotzdem: Dieser Herr T.S. aus meiner Facebook Recherche, hat zufälligerweise auch den Herrn M.W. (Geschäftsführer der Cosma Plus GmbH) unter seinen Freunden (und weitere Personen der Familie W.). Sehr auffällig. Seine Seite ist jedoch ohne jeglicher Informationen.

[Modedit by Hippo: Beiträge zusammengetackert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 April 2013)

für Informationssuchende:
https://www.handelsregister.de/rp_web/mask.do?

bei "Firma oder Schlagwörter" cosma plus eingeben und dann das Häkchen setzen bei "alle Schlagwörter enthalten"
Da findet sich dann sogar (via Google "Nachname, Vorname" + Cölpin + "Geburtsdatum") die 2010 mit einem Stammkapital von 10 Euro gegründete Vorgängerfirma.

Es finden sich auch Sä#tze, die ich nicht begreife:


> Als Gesellschaftszweck wird zudem ausdrücklich die Aufnahme und Aufrechterhaltung der Geschäftsverbindung zwischen Gesellschaft und dem Gesellschafter Kotel AG in der Form vereinbart, dass zukünfig sämtliche Direktmarketing-Aktivitäten der Gesellschaft über die Geschäftsbeziehung mit der Kotel AG abgewickelt werden (Geschäftsgrundlage des Vertrages)


(Kotel AG ist ein Handyshop)

Interessantes zur Kotel AG:
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-mobilfunk/1242-1.html
Lange her... 14.08.2002


----------



## Readux (6 April 2013)

bin leider auch auf den ganzen schwachsinn reingefallen ...
heute kam das paket mit den sim-karten und den 2 handys an. gleich mal bei vodafone angerufen, aber die können mir dazu nicht viel sagen ...

werde am montag sofort versuchen dort anzurufen, was aber sehr wahrscheinlich nichts bringt, da unter deren adresse ein bauunternehmen anzutreffen ist.

meine frage: wohin schicke ich dann bitte sowohl die wiederrufsbelehrung als auch die waren?
bringt ja nichts wenn das alles bei dem bauunternehmen ankommt ...

werd am montag dann erstmal gleich den anwalt kontaktieren und mich erkundigen was passieren kann und was ich machen kann.


----------



## Reducal (6 April 2013)

Readux schrieb:


> bringt ja nichts wenn das alles bei dem bauunternehmen ankommt ...


 
Eben doch, nämlich dann, wenn das Handygeschäft tatsächlich an der selben Adresse seinen Sitz hat. Aber du hast ja noch einige Tage Zeit, um dich mit deinem Anwalt zu beraten. Berichte mal bitte, was der dazu sagt.

Außerdem, was steht denn als Absenderadresse auf der empfangenen Sendung und welche Adrese steht im Vertrag? Wenn das die bei dem Bauunternehmen ist, dann ist es nicht dein Problem, wenn du durch Rücksendung vom Vertrag zurück treten willst und die Sendung im Nirwana verschwindet - wenn kein Retourelabel dabei war, dann unbedingt als versichertes Paket versenden!


----------



## Teleton (8 April 2013)

> meine frage: wohin schicke ich dann bitte sowohl die wiederrufsbelehrung als auch die waren


In der Belehrung muss die Adresse angegeben sein, sonst ist sie fehlerhaft und die Frist startet nicht.


----------



## Readux (9 April 2013)

hi @ all

ich hab am samstag gleich ne email an MF SALES geschrieben. darin stand dass ich gerne SOFORT informationen über das unternhemen als auch über den vetrag haben möchte, da ich sonst rechtliche schritte einleiten werde.

überraschenderweise kam gleich am montag ein anruf von denen 
heute nochmals bei denen angerufen. zusammenfassung unserer beiden gespräche:

- das unternehmen gibt es noch nicht solange und aus welchen grund auch immer steht im netz noch der vorbesitzer des grundstücks drinne
- die informationen über das unternehmen, wie zB die steuernummer, bekomme ich spätestens nächste woche, da der geschäftsleiter anscheinend noch ein paar unterlagen vergessen hatte und diese nochnicht da ist ...
- die website wurde nochmals in auftrag gegeben weil die alte nicht so toll war

bin zwar immernoch skeptisch, aber jetzt mal im ernst, welche betrügerfirma leistet solchen telefonsupport? da ich die waren am samstag erhalten habe, hab ich durch mein 14tägiges rückgaberecht bis zum nächsten freitag zeit das ganze zeug grundlos zurückzuschicken.

werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wie es weitergeht. passieren kann ja nicht allzuviel, außer dass von denen nichtsmehr kommt und ich die ware zurückschicke.

ihr könnt ja mal unter 0395 / 77759552 anrufen, freundliche damen die für MF SALES sprechen


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2013)

Readux schrieb:


> betrügerfirma


...und wieso bezeichnest du die so?


----------



## adir08 (16 April 2013)

Hi, heute stehen sie in pforzheim... Bin auch darauf rein gefallen, abef da ich im weglaufen schon stutzig geworden bin, bin ich 30min später nochmal hin und habe meinen vertrag zurück verlangt... Als der mann wissen wollte wieso ich mich um entschieden habe, hab ich ihm mein smartphone mit eurer seite hier unter die nase gehalten, worauf hin ich nach einem kurzen (romänischen) wortwechsel mit seinem kollegen meinen vertrag zurück bekommen habe... Kann den morgen mal hie einstelllen, wennn euch das was bringt? 

Lg


----------



## Hippo (16 April 2013)

> Kann den morgen mal hie einstelllen, wennn euch das was bringt?


Klar, jedes Mosaiksteinchen bringt was!


----------



## mannheimer (16 April 2013)

Hallo ich wurde heute am Heidelberger HBF angesprochen und habe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Nahc Überlegungen wurde ich doch misstrauisch und versuche jetzt diesen Vertrag zu kündigen.
Eine Mail an [email protected] habe ich bereits rausgeshcickt nur bekomme ich da weder eine Bestätigung.
Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Informationen zu Mobilfriend und zur Kündigung dieses Vertrags?


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

Du hast widerrufen, jetzt heißts nur noch Annahme verweigern wenn was kommt und das Konto beobachten und ggf das Geld Rückbuchen lassen.
Ich würde aber noch einen Brief per Einschreiben/Rückschein an diese Firma schicken, denn bei einer Mail kannst Du den Zugang nicht nachweisen.
Das wars, nicht mehr zu tun


----------



## mannheimer (17 April 2013)

Vielen dank für die hilfe!
heute habe ich doch noch eine Widerufsbestätigung per mail erhalten.
Sollte ich trotzdem lieber nochmal einen brief an Mobilfriend schicken oder reicht es wenn ich die
bestätigungsmail gut aufbewahre?
danke danke


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 April 2013)

adir08 schrieb:


> (...) mein smartphone mit eurer seite hier unter die nase gehalten (...) nach einem kurzen (romänischen) wortwechsel mit seinem kollegen meinen vertrag zurück bekommen


Telefonbetrug heisst auf rumänisch _frauda telefon_. Interessant für rumänische Mitleser auch: _lupta împotriva evazioniștilor._
Aber woher weisst Du, dass es rumänisch war?


----------



## Hippo (17 April 2013)

mannheimer schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die hilfe!
> heute habe ich doch noch eine Widerufsbestätigung per mail erhalten.
> Sollte ich trotzdem lieber nochmal einen brief an Mobilfriend schicken oder reicht es wenn ich die
> bestätigungsmail gut aufbewahre?
> danke danke


Sollte reichen. Aber auf jeden Fall auch ausdrucken!


----------



## mannheimer (18 April 2013)

Ganz vielen Dank


----------



## Sil1234 (18 April 2013)

mannheimer schrieb:


> Hallo ich wurde heute am Heidelberger HBF angesprochen und habe einen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
> Nahc Überlegungen wurde ich doch misstrauisch und versuche jetzt diesen Vertrag zu kündigen.
> Eine Mail an [email protected] habe ich bereits rausgeshcickt nur bekomme ich da weder eine Bestätigung.
> Gibt es mittlerweile mehr Informationen zu Mobilfriend und zur Kündigung dieses Vertrags?


Hi ,
ich wurde heute am hbf angesprochen, habe den vertrag abgeschlossen sie haben auch ausweis und bankkarte fotografiert wie bei euch sicher auch ( alle betroffenen) ! habe soeben eine email an diese firma geschickt :[email protected] ! mit der forderung einer wiederufung des vertrages bzw der zusendung der beiden handys! meine frage !  habt ihr im nachhinein nch etwas bekommen ? oder muss ich mir weitrerhin nen kopf machen das was passieren kann??

mfg

Am hbf in heidelberg!!



mannheimer schrieb:


> Ganz vielen Dank


ich würde gerne mit dir reden über den vorfall ! den ich ja auch erlebte. hast du skype ?

@mannheimer, hat sich bei dir noch etwas ergeben ?? bezüglich des betrugs am heidelberg hbf ! weil mir ja das selbe passierte !


----------



## Sebbi94 (19 April 2013)

Sil1234 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> ich wurde heute am hbf angesprochen, habe den vertrag abgeschlossen sie haben auch ausweis und bankkarte fotografiert wie bei euch sicher auch ( alle betroffenen) ! habe soeben eine email an diese firma geschickt :[email protected] ! mit der forderung einer wiederufung des vertrages bzw der zusendung der beiden handys! meine frage ! habt ihr im nachhinein nch etwas bekommen ? oder muss ich mir weitrerhin nen kopf machen das was passieren kann??


 

bin heute ebenfalls auf diesen Schrott am Hbf Heidelberg reingefallen. Ich denke mal, eine Mail an die unseriöse Adresse reicht da nicht aus :-/
Wollt nach 30min zu dem Moppel da hin, waren die verschwunden.

Ich hab keine Lust auf Hohe Kosten und Handyverträge die sich schwer widerrufen kann.

Bringt es was, an die Carl-Stolte-Str 11 in Burg Stargard ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu senden mit Widerrufserklärung oder gleich Anwalt?


----------



## Hippo (19 April 2013)

Sebbi94 schrieb:


> ...Bringt es was, an die Carl-Stolte-Str 11 in Burg Stargard ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein zu senden mit Widerrufserklärung oder gleich Anwalt?


Ersteres reicht. Und dann Konto beobachten.


----------



## Sil1234 (20 April 2013)

wo bekomm ich solch ein einschreiben her ?


----------



## Heiko (20 April 2013)

Wenn Du Deinen Brief fertig geschrieben hast, dann gehst Du zur Post und sagst denen, dass Du das als Einschreiben schicken willst.


----------



## Sil1234 (20 April 2013)

und was würdet ihr in den brief reinschreiben, würdet ihr auf die andren personen und auf den vertrag generell hinweisen, das es recht unwahrscheinlich ist für ein "gewinnspiel" ausweis und bankkarte zu fotografieren etc. ? und auf darauf das ich bei vodafone nachfragte ob eine firma wie mf sales gmbh zusammen arbeiten würde, wie mir von dem futzi am hbf erklärt wurde ??

ich schrieb jetzt lediglich über den genauen verlauf, was zu gewinnen war etc. dann dass ich e+den vetrag mit ihnen wiederrufe und die handys nicht geschickt bekommen möchte, ich denke das dürfte reichen, was meint ihr ?


----------



## Sebbi94 (20 April 2013)

> Max Mustermann
> Hauptstraße 12
> 61234 Heidelberg
> 
> ...




Ich hab das so abgeschickt per Einschreiben mit Rückschein. Kostet zwar knapp 5,00€, aber besser wie den Mist an der Backe!

[Modedit by Hippo: Formatierung gefixed]


----------



## Sil1234 (21 April 2013)

Danke werde ich genauso machen !!

was meinst du mit der kopie des vertrages, meinst du diesen zettel, auf dem deine bankdaten vermerkt sind und du die drei unterschriften geben musstest?

@sebbi94

pls schreibe so schnell es geht zurück, möchte des morgen auch abschicken per einschreiben mit rückschein!
bitte !


----------



## Sebbi94 (21 April 2013)

Ich hab alle beide Zettel genommen, die ich von dem bekommen habe, diese kopiert und die Kopien mitgesendet.


----------



## Sil1234 (21 April 2013)

also die mit dem gewinn, wo die beiden handys abgebildet sind und so als auch die mit den drei zu leistenden unterchriften !


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2013)

Sil, Du erwartest Hilfe, ja?
Dann bringe auch den Wissenden hier etwas Höflichkeit entgegen ...


----------



## Readux (25 April 2013)

hi @ all

habe das paket mit den beiden handys und den beiden simkarten am freitag zu MF SALES zurückgeschickt. es waren keine 2 wochen vergangen, sodass der wiederruf gültig ist. in das paket habe ich ebenfalls noch eine wiederrufsbelehrung beigelegt in der ich sie zur löschung meiner daten aufgefordert habe.

da ich mehrfach bei denen angerufen habe und nach infos über das unternehmen verlangt habe, hat sich am montag nochmals eine frau von MF SALES telefonisch bei mir gemeldet.
sie sagt mir dass die steuernummer etc. die ich verlangt habe mir nun geschickt werden können.
leider kam das aber ca. 3 tage zu spät ... ich habe ihr gesagt dass das paket inklusive der belehrung am freitag verschickt wurde und unser vertrag somit beendet wird.
das fand sie schade und ob ich nicht dochnochmal einen vertrag abschließen will, bla bla bla

ich bin mir zwar immernochnicht sicher obs die firma wirklich gibt und die verträge wirklich sicher/seriös sind, aber den mangelnden support (sowohl per mail als auch telefonisch) kann ich NICHT bestätigen. hatte keinerlei proleme mit der kommunikation 

nja wieder einmal eine erfahrung mehr gemacht


----------



## Sebbi94 (25 April 2013)

Hi,
wie ist denn die Telefonnummer, ich habe unter der angegeben Telefonnummer vergebens versucht anzurufen, zu allmöglichen Tageszeiten. Jedes mal kommt der Anrufbeantworter mit "bitte versuchen Sie es später nocheinmal".
Auf meine E-Mail, die ich letzten Freitag abgeschickt habe, habe ich noch immer keine Antwort bekommen.
Vom Widerruf, den ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgeschickt habe, kam gestern der Rückschein zurück, aber bisher noch keine weitere Meldung, dass die Verträge widerrufen sind.
Ich beobachte mein Konto, bisher kam auch noch kein Paket o.ä.

Ich hoffe mal, dass nichts weiter kommt.

Lg Sebastian


----------



## Hippo (25 April 2013)

Zurücklehnen, Popcorn holen, ruhig bleiben und nur Konto beobachten


----------



## Readux (27 April 2013)

kleiner nachtrag:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX, 

wir nehmen Bezug auf die Rücksendung Ihrer Hardware sowie auf Ihren Widerruf und teilen Ihnen mit, dass wir gestern die Stornierung Ihres Mobilfunkvertrages bei Ihrem Netzanbieter Vodafone D2 GmbH veranlasst haben. Folglich ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns aufgehoben. 

Die Bearbeitungszeit direkt bei Vodafone D2 GmbH kann bis zu 14 Tagen dauern. Alle angefallenen Kosten werden anstandslos vom Netzanbieter wieder gutgeschrieben (bis jetzt waren es 20€, also nicht die welt). 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Ihr mobil friend Team 

-- MF SALES GmbH 
Carl-Stolte-Straße 11 
17094 Burg Stargard 

Hotline 0395 / 777 59 552 
Telefax 0395 / 777 59 553 
eMail [email protected]


----------



## Depp94 (2 Mai 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

auch ich bin Opfer der MF Sales GmbH geworden. Habe mich heute zusammen mit einem Kumpel beschwatzen lassen. Wie auch bei meinen Vorgängern wurden persönliche Daten, Adresse Telefonnummer und Perso Daten aufgenommen. Mein "Vertrag" läuft auf die Kontonummer des besagten Kumpels. Nun haben wir gleich losgelegt und einen Widerruf an die MF Sales GmbH geschickt mit der bitte von Vertragsrücktritt und nicht Zusendung der Ware. Glaube zwar nicht das dies etwas bringt aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt... Mein Kumpel hat, dass Problem bei Vodafone geschildert und soll sich bei eintreffen des Paketes noch einmal melden. Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll? Bin nervlich am Ende !


----------



## Teleton (2 Mai 2013)

Warum sollte der Widerruf nicht klappen? Hast Du den Brief per Einschreiben versandt?


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2013)

Depp94 schrieb:


> ... Hat jemand vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll? ...


Ja, ab hier mal zu lesen >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vodafone-handyfalle.41376/



Depp94 schrieb:


> ... Bin nervlich am Ende !


Da empfehle ich


----------



## Depp94 (2 Mai 2013)

Habe den Brief bis jetzt noch nicht abgeschickt,da ich den Vertrag heute erst abgeschlossen habe. Werde spätestens Anfang nächster Woche einen Widerruf per Einschreiben an MF Sales senden. Wäre es Ratsam eine weitere Kopie per Einschreiben an Vodafone zu schicken? Habe ein wenig Angst aus der Sache nicht mehr rauszukommen.


----------



## Hippo (2 Mai 2013)

Lesen ...
... hilft!
Steht alles in den Beiträgen. Dein Vertragspartner sind diese MF Sales, feddisch.
Ist aber auch kein Schaden (außer nochmal Porto) wenn Du eine Kopie "nachrichtlich" an die Vodaföner schickst.


----------



## Depp94 (2 Mai 2013)

Ok vielen Dank erstmal  werde mich bei Fragen nochmal ans Forum wenden.


----------



## Teleton (3 Mai 2013)

Die Adresse des Widerrufsadressaten muß in der Widerrufsbelehrung stehen sonst ist sie fehlerhaft. Dann hätte man ein "ewiges" Widerrufsrecht.




			
				§360 Abs 1 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> Sie muss Folgendes enthalten:
> 1. .....
> 2. ..
> 3. den Namen und die ladungsfähige Anschrift desjenigen, gegenüber dem der Widerruf zu erklären ist, und...


----------



## Sebbi94 (5 Mai 2013)

Um hier etwas die Nerven zu beruhigen, ich habe vor 14 Tagen das Einschreiben abgeschickt, Rückschein kam auch zurück. Bisher wurde mir nix geschickt und vom Konto wurde auch nichts abgebucht (ein Blick aufs Konto zu haben schadet nicht  )

Also ganz ruhig brauner


----------



## FrankWeiher1976 (6 Mai 2013)

hab den Thread gefunden, als ich Kontaktdaten von MF Sales gesucht habe weil ich meine Bankverbindung ändern will.

Ist schon ne Weile her, dass ich den Vertrag in der Innenstadt in Köln abgeschlossen habe. Habe das versprochene Geld bisher immer pünktlich auf meinem Konto und habe selbst bisher nichtmal ne Kopie der Rchnung zum Beleg dass ich die Karten nutze an MF Sales geschickt.

Das sollte die meisten hier beruhigen, ich find es bisher alles top und hoffe dass es so weiter läuft


----------



## LAB (10 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab in Düsseldorf mitte April so einen Vertrag unterschrieben. War danach im Urlaub und hab daher erst 3 Wochen danach den Widerruf gestellt. Bisher habe ich noch keine Nachricht bekommen!!
Keiner hat sich gemeldet! Vodafone war auch sehr sehr unfreundlich und wenig hilfsbereit!!

Habt ihr ne Idee wie man bei vodafone mehr druck machen kann das nicht jeder wieder von neu dagegen kämpfen muss.
Irgendwie ne fb gruppe gründen oder so was oder immer dieses Forum angeben um zu beweisen das es ein häufiges Problem ist?

Ich weiß nicht was ich weiter machen soll. Kann ja bei der MF sales niemanden erreichen.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Hippo (10 Mai 2013)

LAB schrieb:


> ... War danach im Urlaub und hab daher erst 3 Wochen danach den Widerruf gestellt ...


Was kann MF Sales oder Vodafone dafür daß Du in Urlaub fährst und die Frist verpaßt?
Du hast 14 Tage nach Erhalt der Ware und das sollte reichen. Du hättest ja auch direkt nach der Unterschrift *VOR* Deinem Urlaub widerrufen können.
Und wie Du ann den Posts hier siehst gab es da auch noch keine größeren Probleme.



LAB schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Idee wie man bei vodafone mehr druck machen kann das nicht jeder wieder von neu dagegen kämpfen muss.
> Irgendwie ne fb gruppe gründen oder so was oder immer dieses Forum angeben um zu beweisen das es ein häufiges Problem ist?


Wieso willst Du auf Vodafone in diesem Fall Druck machen wenn Du was verpennst?



LAB schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich weiter machen soll. Kann ja bei der MF sales niemanden erreichen.


Wenn Du keinen anderen Grund hast außer Deinem Urlaub sehe ich schwarz wenn die den Vertrag nicht aus Kulanz beenden.
Außer Du hast keine oder eine unzureichende Widerrufserklärung bekommen. Davon wurde in den ersten 93 Posts aber noch nichts geschrieben.


----------



## Reducal (10 Mai 2013)

LAB schrieb:


> ...Idee wie man bei vodafone mehr druck machen kann....


Man kann einen Provider nicht drücken, jedenfalls nicht mit so Unsinn, wie FB Gruppe oder anderm überflüssigem Zeugs.

Dein Vertragspartner ist doch MF, oder? Oder haben die den Vertrag mit dir nur auf Provisionsbasis für Vodafone abgeschlossen?


LAB schrieb:


> ....mitte April so einen Vertrag unterschrieben. War danach im Urlaub und hab daher erst 3 Wochen danach den Widerruf gestellt.


Was steht denn in der Vertragsdurchschrift, wann die Widerrufsfrist erlöschen soll? Hat dein Vertragspartner die Leistung schon vollständig erfüllt?


----------



## Sarah0903 (11 Mai 2013)

Hallo.. 
Am Montag bin ich auch darauf reingefallen.. 
Hab mit meinem Stiefvater darüber geredet, ich soll sofort alles Wiederrufen. 
Die Wiederrufserklärung habe ich jetzt fertig, die werde ich Montag abschicken mit Kopien des Vetrages. Und per Einschreiben. Ich hoffe ich komm da wieder raus  ich bin erst 18. Das war echt ne krasse Erfahrung das hier so zu lesen. 
Kann mir jemand vergewissern das ich da raus komme  tagelang bin ich schon am weinen.


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2013)

Sarah0903 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vergewissern das ich da raus komme...


Wir hier eher nicht, da wir mit deinen Vertragstätigkeiten nicht zu tun haben. Außerdem erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht, wo hier überhaupt das Problem für die Kunden liegt.



Sarah0903 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich komm da wieder raus  ich bin erst 18.


Gerade mit 18 solltest du wissen, dass du nicht nur volljährig sondern auch voll geschäftsfähig bist.


----------



## Sarah0903 (11 Mai 2013)

Das weiß ich das ich auch geschäftsfähig bin, mit 18 bin ich ja auch nicht blöd. 
Entschuldigung, aber jeder macht mal solch einen Fehler wie man liest bin ich ja nicht die einzige. 
Es war nur eine Frage, weil mich das echt fertig macht.


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2013)

Und da überlegen manche ernsthaft das Wahlrecht ab 16 einzuführen ...


----------



## Sarah0903 (11 Mai 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und da überlegen manche ernsthaft das Wahlrecht ab 16 einzuführen ...


 
Wisst ihr ich finde es echt gemein von euch. Ich bin 18, ja es ist nicht gut. 
Aber ihr scheint ja alle älter zu sein und seid trotzdem nicht besser. Ich dachte hier bekommt man bisschen Mut gemacht im Gegenteil, hier wird man für total dumm abgestempelt.


----------



## Teleton (11 Mai 2013)

> Kann mir jemand vergewissern das ich da raus komme  tagelang bin ich schon am weinen.


Trockne Deine Tränen. Was soll schiefgehen bei einem beweisbaren fristgerechten Widerruf an den richtigen Adressaten?

Selbst wenn die Frist um zu sein scheint ist nicht aller Tage Abend. Dann müßte die Belehrung geprüft werden ob sie ordnungsgemäß ist.
Ganz allgemein kann man sagen, dass etwa 70% der im Umlauf befindlichen Belehrungen ne Macke haben und die Frist nicht starten.


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2013)

Das gehört zum erwachsen werden dazu daß man für den Scheiß den man baut auch durch den Kakao gezogen wird ...
...zumal Du wenn Du des Lesens mächtig bist wovon ich ausgehe im Thread lesen kannst daß Du schadlos aus der Sache rauskommst.
Da darf ein bißchen Spott schon sein ...
Meinst Du das ist uns anders gegangen als wir 18 waren und gemeint haben die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben ...
Es gibt (und wird ihn immer geben) den Spruch:
Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung!

Das


> tagelang bin ich schon am weinen.


und das


> mit 18 bin ich ja auch nicht blöd.


klingt halt schon ein bißchen nach aufstampfen mit Wut und hochrotem Kopf 


Meine Mutter hatte einen schönen Satz bei ihrem Schreibtisch hängen der da lautete:


> Warum können uns die großen Probleme des lebens nicht begegnen solange wir noch 17 sind und alles wissen...


Für DEN Spruch habe ich sie gehasst ...
...wahrscheinlich weil ich damals schon wußte daß sie recht hat ...


----------



## JennyTec (15 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

was wird denn hier soviel Panik gemacht? Kann alle, die sich Sorgen machen beruhigen: Bin nun schon das zweite Quartal bei der Aktion dabei und habe jedesmal meine Auszahlung aufs Konto bekommen - pünktlich !

wurdet Ihr bei der Promotion nicht vernünftig beraten? Mir wurde alles gesagt und erklärt - Karten nutzen und man bekommt sein Geld gutgeschrieben. Genau das passiert auch, habe die Gutschriften alle auf mein Konto erhalten.

Jenny


----------



## Teleton (15 Mai 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass derartige Geschäftsmodelle in der Vergangenheit schon reihenweise schief gegangen sind.

Es gibt zwei Verträge. Den Mobilfunknutzungsvertrag (Simkarte) mit dem Provider und den "Erstattungsvertrag" mit dem Werber. Wenn der Werber -warum auch immer-nicht mehr erfüllt berührt das die Zahlungspflicht aus dem Mobilfunkvertrag nicht.


----------



## LAB (15 Mai 2013)

an
*Reducal*


Ich danke dir für deine NETTE Nachricht 
Die MF Sales hat mir (aber auch nur Mündlich 30€ für die Anwerbung einer 2. Person garantiert).
Dies habe ich nicht bekommen. Auch wurden mir die 2 € für die Handys nicht abgebucht!!

Hast du ne Idee?
Danke dir


----------



## Reducal (15 Mai 2013)

LAB schrieb:


> Hast du ne Idee?


Nein, zu diesem Thema nicht.


----------



## Desi (30 Mai 2013)

Ich habe das Problem auch und weiß gerade nicht so recht weiter.
Bei mir (in Düsseldorf) war das auch so, dass ich von mobil friend ein Los ziehen musste und dadurch "gewonnen" habe. Mir wurde versichert, es würden nur Kosten entstehen, wenn ich auch was nutze, also keine Grundgebühr etc. Die Handys kamen aber erst ca. einen Monat, sodass dann schon die Widerrufs-Frist abgelaufen ist. und kurz drauf kamen 2 Rechnungen von Vodafone - jeweils ca. 25 €. Daraufhin habe ich bei VF angerufen und mir wurde gesagt, dass das 2 ganz normale neue Verträge sind, ich soll das mit Mobil Friend klären und zurück buchen lassen. Hab dann ne Email an VF und MF geschickt und das Geld zurück gebucht.
Von MF habe ich nichts gehört! Und nun kam schon die 2. Rechnung von VF - diesmal jeweils um die 62 € (inkl. den Beträgen von der 1. Rechnung).
Was soll ich machen? Wie komm ich da raus? 24 Monate Verträge, ich kann das nicht bezahlen, lasse es jetzt wieder zurück buchen, aber dann kommen irgendwann noch Mahnkosten dazu. Wie kommt man an MF ran?


----------



## Hippo (30 Mai 2013)

Die Widerrufsfrist begann erst zu laufen als Du die Handys bekommen hast.


----------



## Desi (30 Mai 2013)

Mist... Mittlerweile ist sie schon vorbei. 
Wie kann man nun noch vorgehen?


----------



## Teleton (30 Mai 2013)

Die Frist beginnt nur wenn die Widerrufsbelehrung ordnungsgemäß ist. Lass die Belehrung  mal sehen.


----------



## Janine (5 Juni 2013)

Mir ist das auch passiert und ich hab jetzt richtig Angst und bei diesen mobilfriends geht keiner ans Telefon und die haben meine banknummer .. Was soll ich machen.. Denkt ihr es hilft wenn ich mit einem Anwalt drohe?


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2013)

Nein, denn die hätten womöglich selbst einen Anwalt, wenn sie den zur Gegenwehr bräuchten. Mit dem Rechtsweg kann man keinen Anbieter einschüchtern, denn der weiß, dass das i. d. R. nur Gedöhns ist und dass man ihm nahezu nichts kann, außer selbst weitere Kosten zu verballern. Man nennt das auch gutes Geld schlechtem hinter her werfen!

Außerdem, was willst du telefonisch regeln? Willst du einem geschulten Support zu erkennen geben, wie unfähig du in der Sache bist? Warte doch einfach mal ab und kläre das Problem dann mit demjenigen, der schließlich ein Geld dir will. Hinsichtlich der Bankverbindung kannst du doch locker einer Buchung widersprechen, die du nicht wissentlich genehmigt hast und so das Spiel zum Laufen bringen.


----------



## mama von amelie (4 Juli 2013)

so ging es mir auch nun bekomm ich rechnungen von vodafone


----------



## 123ivory123 (6 Juli 2013)

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin auch leider reingefallen, waren auch im  Vodafone Shop um uns zu erkundigen wie es zustande gekommen ist, daraufhin meinten die Mitarbeiter das sie das Unternehmen garnicht kennen und das es Betrug sei da auf der Straße keine Handy Verträge abgeschlossen werden dürfen. Wir sollen zur Polizei und Strafanzeige stellen. Danach zum Rechtsanwalt. 
Wie sieht es bei manchen von euch aus habt ihr es geschafft aus dem Vertrag raus zukommen??


----------



## Hippo (7 Juli 2013)

123ivory123 schrieb:


> ...Wie sieht es bei manchen von euch aus habt ihr es geschafft aus dem Vertrag raus zukommen??



Das hängt nur von der Einhaltung von Fristen und diversen anderen Faktoren ab. Steht aber alles im Thread.
Klartext - wenn Du schon geschnarcht hast oder weiter vorhast zu schnarchen - desto schwieriger wird es so einen Vertrag wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## 123ivory123 (7 Juli 2013)

Ich hab leider die Widerruffrist leider echt verschnarcht. Welche Faktoren spielen den eine Rolle?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Juli 2013)

Alle Unterlagen inklusive die sogenannte "Widerrufsbelehrung" von einer Verbraucherberatung prüfen lassen.


----------



## BerlAnni (31 Juli 2013)

Hallo 

Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Habe mich da bequatschen lassen,  was ich auch total bereut habe weil das.einfach super naiv war. Naja. Ich habe dann also auch von MF SALES GmbH die zwei Handys plus Simkarten bekommen. Habe mich dann per Mail an die Firma gewendet weil ich in Vorauskasse gehen sollte. Leider hatte ich zuerst immer eine Dame die mich über eine Handynummer angerufen hat und nie empfangen hatte was das ganze sehr schwer gestaltete. Die Hotlinenummer die auf dem Brief war, war durchgehend besetzt. Nachdem ich dann nach gefühlten 100 Versuchen geklärt hatte dass ich den Vertrag stornieren möchte,  habe ich mir eine Bestätigungsmail schicken lassen, wo man dann eine weitere Hotlinenummer angegeben war über diese hat man auch ommer jemanden erreichen können. 

Also eigentlich hat sich die Firma super drum gekümmert weil ich dachte zuerst das wäre alles so eine abzocke. Naja nachdem ich aber nach zurückschicken der Ware und allem Rechnungen von Vodafone erhalten habe war ich verdutzt. Hab Vodafone angerufen. Die sagten Stornierung sei noch nicht eingegangen aber das wäre normal dauert ein bisschen bia sowas alles bearbeitet wirs usw. Naja dachte ich wäre alles geklärt.. ungefähr 3 Wochen später kam dann eine Mahnung und direkt die nächsten Rechnungen. Mittlerweile hatte sich das alles auf ca. 100 euro belaufen. Ich wieder bei Vodafone angerufen.  Immernoch nichts angekommen. Vodafone meinte sei mein Fehler und mein Pech und die können da nichts machen, so ging dass immer weiter habe bestimmt jeden Tag da angerufen. Die waren schon unendlich genervt von mir. Dann habe ich mich erneut mit MF SALES in Verbindung gesetzt. Diese Versicherten mir dass sie alles schon vor über einem Monat abgeschickt haben und entschuldigten sich unzählige Male

Die Dame  war auch etwas erbost darüber, dass Vodafone sich dafür so viel zeit lasse weil für eine Stornierung muss die Firma mf sales an Vodafone eine Art "Entschädigung" zahlen. Nunja die Dame hat sich dass Problem dann persönlich angenommen und hat sich mit Vodafone in Verbindung gesetzt. Einen Tag später hat Sie mich angerufen und mi erklärt dasa Vodafone die Sachen verlegt hatte und somit dann die Bearbeitung vergessen hat. Die nette Dame hatte dann erneut eine Stornierung veranlasst und mit ziemlichem Druck Vodafone klar gemacht dass dieses Thema in den nächsten zwei Tagen durch sein muss. Einen Tag später hatte ich dann verpasste Anrufe vo  Vodafone und eine E- Mail dass nun alles storniert ist. Fast drei Monate später haben die das dann mal hinbekommen. Also Vodafone ist der größte Mist den es gibt und die meisten Mitarbeiter die man da in der Hotline angetroffen hat waren genervt und haben einem nicht ein bisschen weiter geholfen. Ganz anders bei Mf sales die haben sich wirklich super schnell drum gekümmert und mich nicht einfach warten lassen sondern mir auch immer Bescheid gegeben was raus kam usw.

Mein Fazit daraus ist, dass ich mich nie mehr anquatschen lasse und das Vodafone für mich nie in frage kommen wird!!!


----------



## JonnyD (13 Juli 2016)

Solch agressive Marketingmethoden sind offenbar immer in Mode.
Jetztens öhnlich passiert, auch Vodafone Vertrag, wollten auch sofort Bankverbindung etc etc haben.
Aber ich kann sowieso binnen 4 WOchen widerrufen oder ?
Jonny


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2016)

BerlAnni schrieb:


> bequatschen lassen





JonnyD schrieb:


> Aber ich kann sowieso binnen 4 WOchen widerrufen oder?



Was steht in deinen Vertragsunterlagen?


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Juli 2016)

Die gesetzliche Widerrufsfrist bei Fernabsatz beträgt 2 Wochen.


----------



## JasminZ (8 September 2016)

Das wurde schon lange auf 4 Wochen verlängert.


----------



## Hippo (8 September 2016)

Denkste ...


----------



## Antiscammer (10 September 2016)

JasminZ schrieb:


> Das wurde schon lange auf 4 Wochen verlängert.


Nein, sicher nicht.
https://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/355.html


----------



## jupp11 (10 September 2016)

http://www.ihk-arnsberg.de/upload/Widerrufsrecht_10261.pdf


> IV. Widerrufsfrist: Beginn und Dauer Künftig beträgt die Widerrufsfrist einheitlich 14 Tage.
> Der Fristbeginn hängt vom Vertragsgegenstand ab. Der Fristlauf kann bereits mit Vertrag
> sschluss beginnen (so beispielsweise bei Downloads), bei Warenlieferung beginnt der Fristlauf mit Erhalt der (letzten) Ware. Voraussetzung ist zudem, dass der Unternehmer den Verbraucher über das Widerrufsrecht belehrt hat(siehe unter V.). Für den Fristbeginn ist allerdings nicht erforderlich, dass die Belehrung schon„in Textform“ erfolgt. Der Unternehmer muss jedochbeweisen, dass er den Verbraucher in klarer und verständlicher Form belehrt hat.
> Das bisherige „ewige Widerrufsrecht“ wird es nicht mehr geben. Hat der Unternehmer den Ver-
> ...


----------



## Adlatus (26 September 2016)

Also musste das bezahlt werden ?


----------



## NormanB (6 April 2017)

würde ich auch gern erfahren


----------

